# Out with the Pink and In with the White !



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I like the white much better


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

I Agree, now that i changed i'm wondering what was going through my head last summer ! LOL


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome! I like the red brake matching the red tail lights.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks awesome! I like the white a lot better!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

White look much better. I would paint the rear drums black. There's no sense in bringing attention to the fact that you have drums in the back.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice! Where'd you find that spoiler?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Spoiler is the JSP spoiler. it is sold on Ebay. the vendor i purchased it from at the time offered to paint it, at an extra cost, but it was worth it !


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

The white looks a lot better imo


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Although Im a fan of the pink (since my wife's car is covered in it) the white looks a lot better on your car.


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Coming from a Summit white owner.... I definitely like the white!! Nice look!


----------

